# Empfehlung Relais



## Portisch (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich werde mir einen SPS Haussteuerung machen. Die SPS kommt zentral in den Keller.
Hauptsächlich wird Licht und Raffstore geschaltet.

Ist es nun besser z.b. Relais mit 1500VA Schaltleistung dafür zu nehmen oder besser welche was 16A schalten können?
Wenn ein Raum mit 13A Abgesichert ist muss ich ja das Relais extra mit 6A absichern.
Oder nimmt man es in Kauf das dass Relais nach einem Kurzschluss zu tauschen ist?

Welche Relais (günstige) kann man für 24VDC, Hutschiene empfehlen?


----------



## M-Ott (2 Mai 2012)

Wenn das Relais 6 A schalten kann und die Kontakte mit 13 A abgesichert sind, dann verbrennen Dir die Relaiskontakte LANGE bevor Du einen Kurzschluss hast.


----------



## Matze001 (2 Mai 2012)

Ich nutze gern das Wago 755-375.

Das hat 2 Wechsler die mit 16A belastbar sind, und es ist mit 12€ auch noch bezahlbar!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mike_roh_soft (2 Mai 2012)

Finder Relais bis zu 16A mit Stecksockel ... ca. 10Euro.

http://www.voelkner.de/products/37067/Koppel-Relais-Serie-4c-16a-24V-DC-1w.html


----------



## Portisch (2 Mai 2012)

Das Finder gefällt mir!
Ich hatte derzeit das PR1 von Phoenix Contact im Auge.

Also sollte es schon ein Relais das 16A aushält sein...


----------



## Beck (13 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

was ist für den Fall des SPS-Ausfalles (Trafo defekt, Steuerung  kaputt/überhitzt, Sicherung löst aus...)? Da wäre zumindest für die  kritischen Schaltkreise eine manuelle Schaltung wünschenswert. Was ist  da zu empfehlen?
Und sollten sich die Relaises (in Form von  Stromstoßschaltern oder bistabilen Relaises) sich nicht die Einstellung  merken. Sonst sitzt man bei SPS-Ausfall mit einem Schlag im Dunkeln oder  Kalten. Andererseits: echte Stromstoßtaster durch eine SPS anzusteuern,  ist ggf. auch nicht zu schlau, da es bei denen gewöhnlichen Schützen  keine Rückmeldung an die SPS gibt, in welchem Zustand es sich gerade  befindet. Das würde gerade nach einem Stromausfall für Verwirrung  sorgen.

Weiterhin: Ist ein mechanisches Relais wirklich zu  empfehlen? Gerade bei der Heizungssteuerung sind die Ausgänge fast zu  gleichen Teilen geöffnet oder geschlossen. Eltako wirbt z.B. beim  ER12-001-UC damit, dass es keinen "Stand-by-Verlust" hat. Dies ist für  solche Anwendungen, in denen das Relais nicht meist im stromlosen  Zustand ist, sicher eine gute Alternative.

Ich freue mich über weitere Diskussionen hierzu.

Beck


----------



## winnman (14 Juli 2012)

Ich setze für sowas Schrack PT Relais ein.

Im IBN und Störungsfall lässt sich mit den Betätigungshebeln das Relais auch mechanisch betätigen.


----------



## Stanzman (14 Juli 2012)

Also bei uns setzen wir auch die Finder Relais ein, und bei denen kann man diesen orangen Knopf reindrücken oder nach unten drehen und dann ist das Relais eingeschaltet.


----------



## Monsignore (15 Juli 2012)

Wir verwenden in der Firme Schrack PT und MT Relais. Haben eine sehr lange Lebensdauer und lassen einfach per Hand einschalten.


----------



## Portisch (16 Juli 2012)

Könnt ihr mir eine genauere Bezeichnung der Relais geben?


----------



## Beck (24 Juli 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich nutze gern das Wago 755-375.



Im Wago E-Shop finde ich die nicht. Hast Du Dich vertippt?

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juli 2012)

Beck schrieb:


> Im Wago E-Shop finde ich die nicht. Hast Du Dich vertippt?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Beck



Natürlich! Es lautet 788-375!

Sorry!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Beck (24 Juli 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Finder Relais bis zu 16A mit Stecksockel ... ca. 10Euro.
> 
> http://www.voelkner.de/products/37067/Koppel-Relais-Serie-4c-16a-24V-DC-1w.html



"Blockierbare Prüftaste" bedeutet, dass ich die Prüftaste auch dazu verwenden kann, das Relais per Hand im eingeschalteten Zustand zu lassen?


----------



## Beck (24 Juli 2012)

Noch zwei Anschlussfragen:

1. "Kein Stand-by-Verlust" und "bistabiles Relais":
Beim Eltako ER61 heisst es z.B. "Durch die Verwendung eines bistabilen
Relais gibt es auch im eingeschalteten Zustand keine Spulen-Verlustleistung und
keine Erwärmung hierdurch."
Daraus schließe ich, dass sich diese elektronischen Relaises von den klassischen "elektromechanischen" Relaises insofern absetzen, dass es sehr gut zum Schalten von z.B. Steckdosen eignet, die ja im Standardfall eingeschaltet sein sollen und nur während des Urlaubes, in der Nacht, bei Verlassen des Hauses,... ausgeschaltet werden sollen.
Die von Euch hier im Thread genannten erfüllen diese Anforderung aber nicht, oder?
Und nochmal zur Klarheit: Bistabile Relaises unterscheiden sich durchaus von Stromstoßrelaises insofern, als dass ich bei Stromstoßrelaises nur einen Spannungspuls brauche, bei bistabilen Relaises hingegen muss schon die ganze Zeit eine schaltende Steuerspannung anliegen. Es wird nur der Spulenstrom eingespart.

2. "Sehr geringes Schaltgeräusch."
Gibt es bzgl. des Schaltgeräusches auch eine Relais-Zweiklassengesellschaft: elektromechanische und elektronische?
Welches Relais für SPS-Ausgänge zur Ansteuerung von 230V, 16A könnt Ihr empfehlen, das sich mit dieser Eigenschaft rühmt?


----------



## Beck (27 Juli 2012)

Wer kann im Thema "elektronisches Relais an einer SPS" Erfahrungen teilen?
Bei Eltako gibt es ja die ES*- und ESR*-Serie. Oder haben die noch andere "geräuschlose" Relaises?
Handelt es sich bei diesen tatsächlich um Stromstoßschalter, die nach kurzem Tasten in ihrem Zustand geschlossen/offen bleiben, oder fallen sie nach Abfall der Steuerspannung wieder in den Ausgangszustand zurück, werden aber so genannt, da sie keinen Stand-by-Verlust haben und rein intern als Stromstoßschalter realisiert sind?

Gibt es elektronische Alternativen von Finder, Phoenix, Schrack, die sich auch mit 24V DV ansteuern lassen?

Beck


----------



## Portisch (31 Juli 2012)

> Und nochmal zur Klarheit: Bistabile Relaises unterscheiden sich durchaus von Stromstoßrelaises insofern, als dass ich bei Stromstoßrelaises nur einen Spannungspuls brauche, bei bistabilen Relaises hingegen muss schon die ganze Zeit eine schaltende Steuerspannung anliegen. Es wird nur der Spulenstrom eingespart.



Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? Soll heisen ein bistabiles Relais funktioniert wie ein normales Relais nur das es weniger Strom braucht?
D.h. High -> Relais schaltet, Low -> Relais fällt ab.


----------



## MSB (31 Juli 2012)

@portisch
Das von Beck hier geschriebene ist mit der Formulierung schlicht und einfach irreführend ...

Ein Bistabiles Relais gibt es prinzipiell auf 2 Arten:
- Das klassische Stromstoßrelais
- Ein sog. Haftrelais, welches entweder 2 Spulen hat oder die Spule bipolar betrieben werden muss

Das von ihm angesprochene Eltako Relais ist jetzt ein Sonderfall.
Außen (für den Anwender) verhält es sich wie jedes andere normale Relais,
sprich Steuerspannung Ein - Relais zieht an, Steuerspannung Aus - Relais fällt ab.
Intern ist das Ding aber bistabil aufgebaut, d.h. es ist Intern eines der o.g. bistabilen Relais welche von einer weiteren,
im Relais verbauten Logik entsprechend angesteuert werden, womit eben die Spule nicht permanent bestromt wird, und somit ~1 - 2 Watt Spulenverlustleistung wegfallen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Portisch (31 Juli 2012)

Ok, so habe ich mir das auch gedacht, dass da sozusagen eine "Intelligenz" im Relais drinnen ist!

Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich mich verrechnet habe!

Preise nach kurzer Suche im Google:
Eltako ER12-001-UC: €21,74-
Finder 4C.01.9.024.0050: €8,92-
Differenz: €12,82-

Das Finder braucht 480mW.

Bei einem Strompreis von €0,18-/kWh können für die "ersparten" €12,82- 71,2kWh verbraucht werden.

*Bei 480mW sind das dann 148379,6 Stunden / 6182,48 Tage / 16,94 Jahre.*
Also nach ~17 Jahren rechnet sich das Sparen.

Ist dann wahrscheinlich eher eine Ökosache ob man das so macht.
Da ist noch nicht eingerechnet falls man mal ein Relais zum Tauschen ist und auch nicht der Stromverbrauch, den das Eltako Relais trotzdem braucht um einzuschalten.


----------



## Beck (2 August 2012)

ER12-001-UC mit dem Finder 4c zu vergleichen, hinkt etwas:
- Das ER12 ist ein "Universal Current"-Relais und kann per 8...230V AC oder DC geschaltet werden. Das Finder verträgt nur 24VDC.
- Das ER12 hat als elektronisches Relais angeblich ein geringeres Schaltgeräusch als elektromechanische Relaises, wie das Finder 4c. 

Aber allein aus Stromspargründen lohnt es sich dann wohl tatsächlich nicht. Zu Deiner Rechnung kommt ja nochmal ein Faktor 2 hinzu, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich das Relais nur 50% seiner Lebenszeit im angezogenen Zustand (z.B. geschaltete Steckdosen) befindet.

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## Portisch (6 August 2012)

> Aber allein aus Stromspargründen lohnt es sich dann wohl tatsächlich nicht. Zu Deiner Rechnung kommt ja nochmal ein Faktor 2 hinzu, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich das Relais nur 50% seiner Lebenszeit im angezogenen Zustand (z.B. geschaltete Steckdosen) befindet.


Stimmt!

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage zu den Relais für die Raffstore. Wie habt ihr das umgesetzt?
Pro Motor Zentral im Schaltschrank je 2 Relais (Auf und Ab, verriegelt per SPS)?
Da kommen dann für die Raffstore dann eine ganz schöne Anzahl an Relais zusammen.

Oder einfach einen Wechsler für Auf/Ab. Hier fehlt dann aber die Zwangspause zwischen Auf/Ab und man hat immer Spannung an entweder Auf oder Ab!?


----------

